# Is this Red Ludwigia?



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just would like to confirm if this is red ludwigia (Ludwigia repens)? Can someone confirm? Looks similar to the pictures from tpt http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/82-Red_Ludwigia_Ludwigia_repens.html Thank you.
Here are 2 photos I took from my tank.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not quite sure. It looks like you haven't had it long?


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not quite sure. It looks like you haven't had it long?


I had it for like 2weeks, got it from a lfs. Maybe it was grown emersed before? The leaves get bigger as it grow taller. It was labeled super red ludwigia (maybe mislabeled?) when I bought it. Maybe I don't have enough iron, the top side look greener but redder under the leaves. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yeah, it does look like it's still converting to submersed growth. It has that in between look.  Take another photo in a bit, and it should be more obvious.

As to the name, I think this is a good example of why scientific names are better. Many _Ludwigia_ are red (or reddish).


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cavan Allen said:


> Yeah, it does look like it's still converting to submersed growth. It has that in between look.  Take another photo in a bit, and it should be more obvious.
> 
> As to the name, I think this is a good example of why scientific names are better. Many _Ludwigia_ are red (or reddish).


Ok, I will post an update in a few weeks. Thank you.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Here is an updated photo after 2 months.
















Could this be Ludwigia Ovalis?

Also I got a couple plants from a local member, just want to verify their name as he forgot their names.

Is this Ludwigia "red", the type that stays red even in low light condition?









Which hygrophila sp. is this, lancea?









Thank you.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one looks like it probably is _L. repens_. Probably. _L. ovalis_ has alternate leaves and yours has opposite, so it's not ovalis for sure.

The second one is the 'red', yes, which appears to be some variation of _L. palustris_.

3rd is the 'Araguaia'.


----------



## ryu1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great, thanks for the quick answer.


----------



## AzFishKid (Aug 22, 2009)

Man, i've never seen L. repens look like that... 
Very nice specimens!


----------

